
Crypto Wars – Darknet Diaries – The wars waged by government on cryptography - isaikumar
https://open.spotify.com/episode/3Wlg5qH5cObbWoUGBRCsYh
======
isaikumar
In the wake of the recent open letter by Attorney
General([https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/ryanmac/bill-barr-
faceb...](https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/ryanmac/bill-barr-facebook-
letter-halt-encryption)) to Facebook, I think it is important for us to
reminisce on the topic of Cryptography and how the government has fought tooth
and nail to prevent its usage over the decades. I was reading an update from
Electric Frontier Foundation([https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2019/10/open-
letter-government...](https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2019/10/open-letter-
governments-us-uk-and-australia-facebook-all-out-attack-encryption)) earlier
today and I was reminded of this podcast episode.

